# Anyone ever install a 5th wheel hitch?



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll be installing a 5th wheel hitch in my Dodge 2500 in the next couple of weeks and was wondering if anyone here has any experience with that. I was hoping someone could give me any tips or tricks they may have learned. I have the hitch and rails but the RV dealers want $500 labor to install it. I don't see that happening.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

its worth the 500 for some one else to do it squeeky...lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep, I hate parting with my money. If it was going to take them a couple of days, I MIGHT think about it, he told me to bring it in in the morning and I could pick it up around noon. 5 hours labor at $100 per hour! I won't pay $100 per hour for someone to turn a nut and bolt on anything I own.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well if you have all the tools to do it .. i have done 1 but it was on an old farm truck we just put a heavy arse beam between frame rails and welded the ball to that.... what kinda hitch if it was me b&m are the best and nicest hitchs on market


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It's a Reese 5th wheel hitch, not a goose neck hitch. They make a kit to install it in my truck. I'll check it out once pops brings the camper and the hitch.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Is it the two rail system? We have done a couple and all I can say is measure 5 times and drill 1 hole. LOL It isn't that bad a little time consuming and best to have 2 people,other wise your in the bed ,under the truck in,under,in,you get the point. Also make sure and look on the under side before you drill, and start with a small bit incase of a mistake after measuring 5 times.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man i'm sorry lack of sleep .. from what i have seen 5th wheel hitchs don't look to be to bad of a job .. maybe a weekend project....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea it's the two rail system. One more problem I may have is the height of my truck compared to the height of the camper. The truck has factory overload springs and is 4wd so it sits pretty high. I may end up moving the camper axles on top of the springs or spacer blocks or extended shackles or all of the above. Won't know till after I get some measurements.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Dad had that problem years ago. I think he took springs off the camper and welded in another piece of frame tube under the existing frame where the axels went and then remounted the springs to it, raising the camper about 4-5 inches. That would be alot of work I would think.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Get a box of drill bits and a good drill, cordless will not hold up! and get ready to sweat. So don't forget the case of beer or 2! Iv done several in the past when you are drilling the frame check for your brake lines and fuel lines you will get close to them and may have to move some a little bit. You may need a 90* drill too.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I am ordering the B&W turnover ball goose neck hitch for my truck today. I am using a reverse 5th wheel style hitch. So it will have the king pin instead of a ball. Two guys can install them in one good morning. What sucks is I actually have to do it twice. Once I get mine in, my cousin wants one put in his truck


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

IBbruin, check out this hitch. You don't have the rails in the bed so when you remove the hitch it is just like a hid-a-way...
http://www.davistrailerworld.com/store.asp?pid=23542

It is the same turnoverball hitch that I am installing just with the "companion" hitch for 5th wheel.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

thats cool cause thats the exact gooseneck hitch that i have. think i'll go that route when i finally buy a toy hauler


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I may have more problems than just installing the hitch. I either have to lower the truck or raise the camper or a combination of both.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

might be worth going ahead and hooking everything up and see if it squats enough to level it out. just a thought tho. hope it works out better than it looks 

then again i'm not sure how big the trailer is or how heavy but with it being down there already might consider just using the adapter to make it a gooseneck. my cousin does it that way for his f250 but the camper is only 25ft long and pretty light


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Crank that landing gear up and see how it looks hooked up. people must do this all the time with out a problem i would think.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

I would hook it up . The camper doesnt have to set perfectly level when hooked to the truck.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

As soon as I get the hitch installed, I'll hook it up and go from there. It may squat the truck enough and I won't have to do any mods. Wishful thinking on my part but I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

just seen this post and i installed my 5th wheel hitch and have lifted a camper anything i can help you with let me know


----------



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

Your best bet is probably to install air bags in the back of the truck I have a friend with the same issue you have he had custom leafs made to drop the truck down but used the air bags to return it to its normal height then when he had to haul he just released air from the air bags to drop the back of the truck his air bags need to be refilled with a compressor though. it cost him under a grand to do and made the truck ride way nicer


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

you should be able to raise your hitch with the pins in it and lower your pin box that should help


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats about a 6'' diference  That camper is gonna look wild on 6'' lift kit LOL


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I appreciate the offer joemel, I've kinda put this project on hold. My daughter has moved into the camper for now. I should be pulling it to Grenada early next week but not with my Dodge. The company truck I drive already has the rails installed as well as the electrical towing package. How sweet is that! :bigok:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hay I thought P425 was gonna hook up with your daughter? Did it not work out? lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

My little campers not big enough for the both of them!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

ibbruin are the springs under the axles on the camper


----------

